# Speaker static sound



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi all

A few week ago I bought an SVS SBS-02 speaker set 5.0 speaker kit. I got 4 bookshelf speaker and the center channel. I got an Onkyo SR-TX608 with that. My current setup is 3.1 because I've not made the speaker stand yet so I've not installed the surround. I bought a Panasonic BMP-BD85K blue ray player. Everything is connected using HDMI 1.4 cable that I got at Walmart for a low price but high-end expensive wire are worthless in such application. I've not setup my Audyssey EQ-2 yet but I've tweaked parameter in my receiver to get a good sound until everything is setup correctly.

To my great disappointment after putting my Gladiator movie DVD in my BD player I noticed a static sound coming out of my center channel when people speak. It's not loud put it's certainly annoying especially when you just dropped close to 1500$ in everything to get a somewhat decent sound.

I would like to know what can cause such static sound. My two front surround are fine and don't seems to make a such noise. I'm using 14 or 16Ga wire that is about 15 feet long. They are actually to long so I rolled the extra length and put a ziptie to hold it together and hided it behind the desk(could that be the problem and act like interference generator). I'm already planning to upgrade to 10 or 12 Ga wire later but I would like to keep the wire a little bit to long because when I will move in apartment I won't need to get new wire for everything.

Also in my desk my HDMI cable use the same hole as power cable of the BD/Receive/TV use to pass through the desk. It's supposedly not good from what I've read (power cable should not pass the same place as other cable). but that the only way I can do it without building a new desk wich is worthless for me since It will be useless in a few month. I also tough that with HDMI you don't get interference so it was not really a trouble.

Sorry if it's not in the good section of the forum but I don't know where to put this because I've not found a troubleshot forum section

Thank You
Steeve


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

First question is: Have you tried another movie to confirm that it's not just the movie?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Try swapping the center with one of your bookshelves and see if the sound follows the speaker or the connection.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Putting music on 5-channel surround mode will make it easy to compare channels. 

Also, many folks would argue that highend expensive cables, especially HDMI are uneccessary in every situation.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Tried a surround as a center channel with other cable too and I still had static sound. So it's not the speaker.

I noticed that the first time I played my gladiator DVD with my new speaker. I had already watched this movie like 5 to 10 time easily (Yeah I love this movie ). It's the guy that is a senator that has fake red hair. When he speak a few time in the movie and only when he speak I noticed this sound. I didn't noticed static when playing a few XBOX game so I tought that I should try my movie on my Dad tv and his Z-5500 system wich I gave to him. 

Guess what, I hear static too on his Z-5500 center channel when this exact guy speak (and he used the system alot since I gave him without noticing such sound). So I suppose the trouble is comming from the movie that has a bad audio? Is this possible? I've watched the movie many time in the pass with this DVD and never noticed it. I guess my ears are starting to be picky about what they hear since I have so good speaker :rofl:

I've no other movie to check this again yet but one of my friend should come today and he will burrow me a bunch of blueray movie so I can test my new system.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I have the same problem with Transformers. Near the end when Mikaela tells Sam "I'm really glad I got in that car with you" I can hear a faint static. It seems like a mastering problem because I've heard it on every Transformers bluray a friends systems that have demo'd it.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

so possible you have a very revealing speaker that bring out the flaw in the movie. if you can borrow other center speaker to test the movie at that particular scene.


----------



## tianfeng (Jan 13, 2011)

This worries me because I also get static in my right rear speaker and I am also using the Onkyo 608. It only happens sometimes and is not a constant thing. I get it when I am watching TV but I can't figure out what the cause is. I might just rewire all the speakers just in case.


----------

